# Piper's new shirt



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Made a new shirt for Piper. Totally out of leftovers and stuff on hand.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, you're so clever to be able to do that. It looks great and it will keep her beautifully warm.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That is such a beautiful job on that sweater. Good job. Wish I were as talented!!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that is really adorable! It looks rather warm, too.  Love it. Wish I could do something like that.


----------

